
I’m Working Remotely. Can I Keep Hiding My Secret Baby? - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/16/business/work-baby.html
======
jahn716
This is such a stupid question haha

I mean, I can totally understand not wanting to tell people you work with.

But what is the dilemma? Either you tell someone or you don't. Maybe I'm
missing something, but it seems overdramatic.

~~~
MyHypatia
I don't think this is a stupid question. Deciding when to tell others you are
pregnant is a very difficult decision. If you tell others early, it may factor
into their decisions on what to include you in. If you tell others late, they
may be frustrated that they weren't told earlier, and again factor that into
their decisions on what to include you in. People have different expectations
on when is the right time to know, and react in very different ways. It is a
dilemma with no clear answer because of how varied people's expectations and
reactions are.

~~~
jahn716
You're right, in that there is "no clear answer because of how varied people's
expectations and reactions are."

So what's the point in trying to gauge this? Either you'll find people who
accept it or they won't. Seems like you'd be adding further stress to an
already stressful situation by agonizing over this.

